# Headlight suggestions?



## MadeInUSA (Apr 17, 2015)

I am a new Routan owner looking to get new, brighter headlights. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr.VeDub (Apr 3, 2015)

eBay has OEM HID projectors


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

It's cheaper and easier just to replace the stock bulbs with whiter/brighter aftermarket bulbs like Sylvania Silverstars or the Philips equivalent. I just swapped out our stock headlight bulbs with Silverstars and there is a noticeable (if not dramatic) improvement over the stock halogens.


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

Can you use any Caravan or T&C OEM HIDs in the Routan? And are they all plug n play?


----------



## DynomiteTT (Jan 10, 2007)

jettafock said:


> Can you use any Caravan or T&C OEM HIDs in the Routan? And are they all plug n play?


I'd like to know this too, considering getting an R/T and only the high end T&C came with HIDs.


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

Also dos anyone now the part numbers for the T&C or caravan HIDs?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

jettafock said:


> Can you use any Caravan or T&C OEM HIDs in the Routan? And are they all plug n play?





DynomiteTT said:


> I'd like to know this too, considering getting an R/T and only the high end T&C came with HIDs.


No. Chrysler lamps are designed completely different. 
As you know, Routan was available with oem hiss:








Chrysler T&C Hids:


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Do the HID's need something set in the computer by the dealer?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I don't believe so


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Does no one read stickys anymore 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6088912-DIY-Routan-Halogen-to-HID-OEM-Mod


----------

